
Show HN: Write a 3D modeling software from scratch - huxingyi
https://dust3d.readthedocs.io/en/latest/origin-and-future.html
======
billconan
Nice!

This is the one I made from scratch many years ago. Maybe I should write it
down too.

[https://github.com/shi-yan/pillow](https://github.com/shi-yan/pillow)

~~~
huxingyi
Thanks, we shared a same dream, pillow looks nice, stared.

------
niuzeta
I love these "reinvent the wheels to learn" series. Not only does it move you
to the right direction, the kind of person that takes actually going through
these have spent many hours just to learn, so the post typically is high
quality.

~~~
huxingyi
Thank you.

------
allisterb
Awesome, love the UI. Writing software from scratch is such a rewarding
experience in so many way and it shows recruiters you can code and are self-
motivated and have a deep understanding of something. Good luck on the job
search.

~~~
huxingyi
Thanks :-)

